# Chyle leak CPT?



## skouw (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi everyone, any help would be great.  Physician did a Left neck exploration with repair of chyle leaks : 
pt's drain was removed, incision was taken down and wound explored noted to have numerous lymphatic leaks in the root of the neck adjacent to the cervical roots at the level of the mid neck level 3 multiple lymphatic vessels were clipped or oversown with 3-0 vicryl suture.  Pt had 2 leaks noted inferiorly and level 4 that were oversown with 3-0, and some additional lymphatic vessels were also clipped empirically.... rest is them placing closing pt.
Thanks for any suggestions. Sally
Sa

Thank


----------



## cpc2007 (Aug 13, 2019)

Unfortunately I don't see an established code for this surgery based on what is being suture ligated (multiple lymphatic vessels in the neck). I would go with unlisted code 38999 and for pricing, consider 38380. This is for a cervical approach to ligate the thoracic duct (which is often performed to resolve a chyle leak). Since the structure being ligated is not the same as that described in 38380, I am going towards the unlisted, but I think the work would be similar. You can always discuss the pricing with the surgeon to make sure it is on point with the work performed. 

I hope that helps 

Kim
www.codingmastery.com


----------

